# Alice in Chains?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dose anybody else like them?I love them its one of those bands that I think every song is fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Jerry Cantrell's a top guitarist :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

He sure is.I saw them last night on TV with there new singer hes good but not the same as
Layne.


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

I lost interest in them after the singer's death, one of my favourite bands from the grunge era,their MTV Unplugged was amazing,it was his distinctive voice made them...they have a new album coming out in September.


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

love them, discography on my ipod gets played regularly.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Layne Staley was a total smackhead waster and sometimes became a bit too droney as a result, but Would and Bones were stunning tunes :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Great band, looking forward to the new album.

Such a wasted talent with Layne though, smack became too important to him.

Also like Jerry Cantrels solo stuff after AIC imploded.

Anyone heard or have a link to new single ? not sure when its released.


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

R.I.P Layne.Those vocals were one of a kind...Liked AIC after I heard We Die Young


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

*TAY* said:


> Great band, looking forward to the new album.
> 
> Such a wasted talent with Layne though, smack became too important to him.
> 
> ...


The two new singles are great


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have come across this song a few days ago on Spotify and its stuck in my head now so much so that I had to order the album.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i love the opening riff of check my brain.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There new album is fantastic.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Saw them supporting Megadeth in '91. Thought they were gash tbh


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

One of my favourite bands.

Saw them a few months back in Nottingham.

I'm not completely sold on the new album though. It's good, but just doesn't compare to the old stuff.


----------

